# Electric Impact wrench?



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Anyone know of a good one that can remove an axle nut easily???


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

what kind are you using now? Try using a 3/4 inch breaker bar while the car is still on the ground.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> Tourqe wrenches are used for tightening, not for removing anything. Try using a breaker bar or air hammer with an axel socket.


F*CK I know... I edited it. Wasn't thinking... I meant impact wrench.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't have anything right now and I know to use the breaker bar except I can't. THe car is in the air and I forgot to loosen them damn nuts before I got the brakes and all that crap off... I really don't want to put it all together just to take it off... I was thinking just "rent" a impact wrench and take those bastards off and then return the thing...


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

James said:


> F*CK I know... I edited it. Wasn't thinking... I meant impact wrench.


It's cool! :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

I don't know of any electric ones, only air. It should come off using an air hammer.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I "rented" an electric one a while ago, it sucked ass, I could have done better with a drill and an adaptor. I need one that has like 1000 ft-lbs capability before 2000rpm (exaggerating) or something.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Sears sells them, but they are not cheap and most under 300 ft lbs. of force, might not be enough. If you have access to a compressor, buying a decent air impact is about half the cost and will give you more power. Otherwise, I'd see if you can rent one. I'd hate to drop a couple of hundred to find out it didn't have enough balls to do the job.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

That's why I "rent" them... 

I only need it for two freakin' nuts... i'd get a compressor if I could afford it right now... I might just put the wheel back on and get someone to hold the tire while I use the cheater bar... I don't know if that will work since even with the brakes on and the car on the ground I could push the car with my wife standing on the brakes...


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

That sucks. Had that problem with my first B12. ended up using a breaker bar with a long piece of pipe on there for leverage. If you don't have the brakes on, good luck trying to stop the wheel from turning. Try putting some heat to it, that always works for me. Even if you go buy a $12 plumbing propane torch at the hardware store. Take your time and heat it up real good. You'd be surprised what a little heat will do.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Heat the nut? Sounds logical, heat nut, expands, easier to turn... I'll give it a shot if nothing else works out... Thanks!


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

You've never heard the term "fire wrench" ? LOL....

If your going to use a regular propane torch, be patient, leave it on there until it gets nice and white hot before you try it. 

Let us know how you make out. :cheers:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

If my garage burns down I'm coming after you.  J/k.

I'll do it as a last resort... I'll try the electric impact first... then if that doesn't work I put the wheels and all that crap back on then try the electric again and if it still doesn't work... I do the propane torch and electric impact...


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

put it on the ground, put it in gear or park and use a breaker bar. putting it on the ground will stop the wheels from turning.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

what about this one.............


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> put it on the ground, put it in gear or park and use a breaker bar. putting it on the ground will stop the wheels from turning.


not if I could break the car free from its brakes when my wife was standing on it in 1st gear... 

man if this doesn't work out I'm putting the thing on jackstands and removing the hub from the car entirely and going to get a shop to removie it with their impact...


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

not even enough torque...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> what about this one.............



nothing with a battery pack will be over like 10ft/lbs... battery packed tools=ghey unless you're working with wood.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

James said:


> nothing with a battery pack will be over like 10ft/lbs... battery packed tools=ghey unless you're working with wood.


VVVVV eh? VVVVVVV


FCS said:


> http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/pro_...group_ID=13138&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog
> 
> 
> This things rocks my socks. OK, so it costs as much as all four tires on your car, but if you're ever on the side of a stage road in the rain with a flat or decide to psyche out your competition with a last moment tire change, you'll appreciate the way it puts the power of an impact in a portable form. Uh, I guess you could use it in your driveway too. A nice gift for yourself, you deserve it!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

maybe he was referring to taking off lugnuts from tires... the axle nut is 32mm and i believe the fsm recomends it torqued to like 290 or something...


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

James said:


> maybe he was referring to taking off lugnuts from tires... the axle nut is 32mm and i believe the fsm recomends it torqued to like 290 or something...


oh f*ck my bad. axel nut woops lol


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

Is it me or isnt it that nut screwed up unto a fixed part of the spindle ?? you should be able to mount a bar and hang on it like a monkey in a tree ?? ... anyway, the flame wrench trick is very good and to add to it ... it goes very good when you heat it up a lot and cool it very fast.. it break the rust ..


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> VVVVV eh? VVVVVVV


I'm referring to the handiness of this product in a racing environment where 1) we mostly change tires and 2) most bolts aren't seized because they get removed regularly, are often replaced and the car never sees salt. Removing a seized 32 mm axle nut with it? Good luck.

PS - James, you referred to making full torque under 2000 rpms or equivalent. I was under the impression that electric motors made full torque at 0 rpm.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah they do but when they rate these things I always see a torque rating at an rpm. I'm thinking its cuz it takes a while to spin up to a certain rpm.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Your going to need a massive amount of torque...renting an air compressor is only thing I can think of. Although getting it in the crevice is a longshot, have you tried using any of the lubes like liquid wrench?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Are there places that rent air compressors/air tools?

How much torque does the average air driven impact wrench throw out?


----------



## MShorten (Jul 19, 2004)

James said:


> Are there places that rent air compressors/air tools?
> 
> How much torque does the average air driven impact wrench throw out?


Most tool rental shops will rent out compressors. 

From looking at the Sears Craftsman catalog (which has become my Christmas "Wish Book" as I've gotten older...) - this Craftsman 1" wrench throws out 950 ft/lbs - their 3/4" wrench throws out 750.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

1. Please don't torch your axle nuts.. the wheel bearings just 1/4" behind them have plastic retaining rings for the ball bearings.. melt those and you can kiss your wheel bearing and hub goodbye. $200 in parts per side.

2. If you can put the car on the ground, stand on the brakes, and push the car while still in gear, you sir, are THE MAN!! your brakes are capable of locking the tires on the car, and your engine is capable of holding the car in place with several hundred pounds of force pushing it.. If you can outpush 3500lb of car with 3500 lb of braking (1G) force on it, you must have some monster kahunas.

3. pull the center cap off the wheel, put the wheel back on the car, drop the ar to the ground (you don't even have to put the brakes back on it)..
now chock ALL FOUR wheels, and put the engine in 1st or reverse. yank your parking brake up as hard as you can.

go get your breaker bar and a 6ft chunk of pipe.. start turning.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

James said:


> i believe the fsm recomends it torqued to like 290 or something...


Haha. it's about 150~200 ft-lbs. High, but still managable with a long torque wrench (for the installation that is). For removal I resorted to a $30 DC (cigarette lighter) electric impact wrench. It could only manage about 60 impacts per minute, but it did a decent job of taking the old seized ones off of my car.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Well I don't need the thing anymore... I use a 6ft long handle off my jack and put the thing in gear with parking brakes on... then pushed real hard. the car started to move again but I just had to slowly push on the very end of it and it eventually loosend up.



Matt93se said:


> If you can put the car on the ground, stand on the brakes, and push the car while still in gear, you sir, are THE MAN!! your brakes are capable of locking the tires on the car, and your engine is capable of holding the car in place with several hundred pounds of force pushing it.. If you can outpush 3500lb of car with 3500 lb of braking (1G) force on it, you must have some monster kahunas.


You ever seen the hulk?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have used an electric impact wrench and had no problems getting my axle nut off.


----------



## bowtie420 (Dec 25, 2004)

hey....believe it or not that cordless snap on 1/2 inch impact has some balls...thats whats so great about snap-on, they are expensive....but you get a lot of tool for the money.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Harbor Frieght sells an electric impact gun for $70. I got one and it works great.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'd take it w/ the cord: http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...8&group_ID=924&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

I also have the Harbor Freight 1/2 inch electric impact tool; mine was $59 a few years ago, just used it yesterday on my 98 Frontier. Also similar price on ikota at Checker/Schuck/Kragen.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I recently saw a 12V electric impact wrench at harbor freight that did 334 ft lbs of torque. I was like "WOW". It was like $40


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't trust any drill that costs $40. Well, at least something that claims 334ft lbs.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I don't trust any drill that costs $40. Well, at least something that claims 334ft lbs.


Exactly what i was thinking.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

those cheapo 12V ones aren't much worth using.. they take a second or so wind up, then *WHACK* one hit.. then it winds up again and *WHACK* It would take 30 seconds to remove a lug nut, but they _will_ remove them..... eventually.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> those cheapo 12V ones aren't much worth using.. they take a second or so wind up, then *WHACK* one hit.. then it winds up again and *WHACK* It would take 30 seconds to remove a lug nut, but they _will_ remove them..... eventually.


Yeah but what brand/price range elec. wrench are you talking about?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the same $40 harbor freight one that you're talking about. I almost bought one, but had a chat with one of the employees that had used them in the past.. he said they're not worth it if you're physically able to turn a lugwrench.. If you're an old man that can't break loose a lugnut, then it's great to have in the trunk.. but otherwise keep your money.


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> the same $40 harbor freight one that you're talking about. I almost bought one, but had a chat with one of the employees that had used them in the past.. he said they're not worth it if you're physically able to turn a lugwrench.. If you're an old man that can't break loose a lugnut, then it's great to have in the trunk.. but otherwise keep your money.


alright, thanks for the info:cheers:


----------

